# Hair gel/glue



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybirdie! So i recently got my hair cut super short, I'll post a pic below. Anyway, I was really wanting to try a mohawk but I have looked at and smelled some of the products on the market, and they all reek. I mean, some smelled really good, but there's no way on God's green earth I would use them around my fids. Does anyone know of any gel or hair glue out there that doesn't stink? Or maybe a really strong homemade one? I have researched a little, but the ones I've found don't seem like they would hold very well.

Anyway, here's my new hair!

















Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cute cut, Kristen.

Personally, I wouldn't advise using any scented hair gels or glue. 
Chemical scents can be quite toxic to your birds even if the product smells nice to you.

Additionally, if your birds sit on your head or shoulders and get the product on their feet or feathers then they will be ingesting particles of it when they preen. :scare:*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh I wasn't going to use the scented stuff. I was trying to find a safe alternative.

And thanks! I love this cut! It had purple in it too, but it's faded quite a bit.

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can always purchase 100% pure aloe vera gel and use that on your hair. 
It is completely safe for your birds.

https://www.amazon.com/Fruit-Earth-Aloe-Vera-100/dp/B000ALDK1A?th=1

Coconut oil is also safe.

https://www.amazon.com/Viva-Natural...F8&qid=1499043465&sr=1-4&keywords=coconut+oil*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I'll have to look into that. I wonder if it has a strong enough hold for a mohawk, lol. I saw something about flax seed gel, but I'm also skeptical about how strong the hold is.

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*A lot depends on your personal hair texture.

My hair is very coarse and holds different style very easily.
Quite easy to "spike" it just using aloe gel when short the hair is short enough.*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Mine's pretty thick to. And very heavy, that's why I'm finding it a bit difficult to find something to get it to stand up.

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk*


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Whisked egg whites?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


JRS said:



Whisked egg whites?

Click to expand...

That is an EXCELLENT suggestion!!*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I definitely have never heard of that, but it's worth a shot! I got a huge aloe leaf last night, and some flax seed, so I'll try those, and come back to let you guys know how these worked. Same with the egg whites!

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk*


----------

